# New Cambridge NKJV



## SolaGratia (Feb 12, 2008)

Cambridge will be coming out with NEW NKJV Bibles. The text layout should have no intro notes like those found in the Thomas Nelson published Bibles. For more information here is their page, check out the pictures; 

Publishing Commerce | Cambridge Bibles: Distributed by Baker Publishing Group in North America

I have order the hardcover NKJV, although I am not accustomed to reading from hardback bibles. I think the text layout is nice and I am thinking of using it for taking notes as well. Amazon.com has a nice NKJV Wide Margin Reference Blue Hardcover bible for only $41.57 when pre-order (by March 1) and comes with free shipping. 

Here;Amazon.com: NKJV Wide Margin Reference Blue Hardcover NK741XRM: Books: Baker Publishing Group


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 13, 2008)

Genuine leather looks good, my bonded leather NKJV is falling apart.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 13, 2008)

Gil,

Are some of those Bibles made by Allen & Sons? They seem similar.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 13, 2008)

Just got my black goatskin leather one this week. They are of course well made since they have to meet up to Cambridge standards. I was expecting a more verse by verse layout....it seems to be a mixed bag that I haven't seen before. It is red-lettered, which I am not the biggest fan of, but overall I am thrilled.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 13, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Gil,
> 
> Are some of those Bibles made by Allen & Sons? They seem similar.



As far as I know A & S does not make any Bibles they only do the rebinding of certain Bibles. Having said that, I do not think A & S is going to be rebinding these NKJV Cambridge Bibles, since they already come out with top quality leather (Calfskin, Goatskin, French Moroccan, etc.).

Note: I email Allan's to make sure and I am waiting for a respond.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazon has the NKJV Pitt Minion Goatskin for only $75.59 including shipping. Allan's NKJV Pitt Minion Goatskin is about $127.00

Amazon.com: NKJV Pitt Minion Reference Black Goatskin NK446XR: Books: Baker Publishing Group


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 13, 2008)

The only NKJV's I've seen without red letters are the MacArthur Study Bible and pew editions.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 13, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Gil,
> ...



Thanks. I only asked because the description of the binding and the edges reads closely to the way the A&S Bible are made.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 14, 2008)

Got the respond. According to Nicholas, of Allan's, the NKJV Cambridge Bibles are made solely by Cambridge. So, those NKJV Bibles at the Allan's (Bibles-Direct.com) are being sold as Cambridge Bibles and not a rebind Allan's Bible.


----------

